# Wanting to adopt :-)



## jo1983

Hi... Well I'm in the uk, manchester. My partner and I would love to adopt a child as young as possible.. We really can't wait we both have so much love to give a child we want to give a child a fantastic life  what would be our best way forward.. We currently live in a 1bedroom flat but we are willing to move in to a bigger place... Just want the chance to be a mum after so much heart ache.. Sorry for going on just needed to get it off my chest xx


----------



## MsGreene

I to will like to adopt in US I am wondering what isbthe difference between adopting from and agency and DSS?


----------



## BusyBusyBusy

With an agency you would be matched with a birthmother that chooses your family for her child. This would assure you get an infant though it is a pretty expensive process.There also isnt a guarantee as to how long it may take to match with an expectant mother and the mother could always change her mind and choose to parent the child. 


With DSS you get a child that has been removed from their parent (usually for abuse/neglect). The children can be an infant or you can choose to accept an older child. The children's parents have an opportunity to work a case plan to get their children back so by the time the child is free for adoption they have generally been in care for a year or more so you would be less likely to be placed with an infant unless you were willing to be a foster parent. The DSS agency covers the attorney and court fees for their adoptions.


----------

